# Cycle rollers - for indoor training



## DuncanT (16 Oct 2012)

Cheap and preferable in the Surrey area to collect


----------



## Carl Wilcock (4 Nov 2012)

Have you bought any rollers yet? I have a set of Elite Parabolic rollers for sale, £100 plus postage (approx £15 to Surrey i guess)


----------



## DuncanT (4 Nov 2012)

Many thanks - but I now own some Trax rollers


----------



## Davzorla8 (6 Nov 2012)

Carl Wilcock said:


> Have you bought any rollers yet? I have a set of Elite Parabolic rollers for sale, £100 plus postage (approx £15 to Surrey i guess)




Are these still available mate?


----------



## Carl Wilcock (6 Nov 2012)

Yes these are still for sale. You can call me on o75724193oo if you want to discuss. Carl


----------



## Davzorla8 (6 Nov 2012)

In work at the moment mate and the noise in here makes it a nightmare on the phone. Could you work out a price on postage for me? To Port Talbot, S.Wales. Cheers


----------



## Carl Wilcock (6 Nov 2012)

Do you have a post code please, will make calculation easier. Cheers


----------



## Davzorla8 (6 Nov 2012)

Sa129ry ta


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Nov 2012)

really good rollers these I have a set.
The little step makes it so much easier to get on and off the bike.


----------



## Carl Wilcock (6 Nov 2012)

£25 for postage and packaging all in


----------



## Shanks (6 Nov 2012)

Hi Carl, I might be interested in these if f Dav... does not take them. Cheers.


----------



## Carl Wilcock (6 Nov 2012)

Cheers Shanks, you've got 2nd dibs then.


----------



## Davzorla8 (6 Nov 2012)

Cheers Carl, think il leave it for a bit mate. So go ahead Shanks


----------



## Carl Wilcock (6 Nov 2012)

Yours for the taking then Shanks.


----------



## Shanks (6 Nov 2012)

Thanks Carl, I'll pm you details later.
Cheers


----------

